# VLC-Player steuern



## jobu0101 (20. Jun 2011)

Hallo Leute,

ist es unter Windows möglich mit Java irgendwie Kontakt zum VLC-Player aufzunehmen? Am wichtigsten wäre mir, die aktuelle Position auslesen zu können. Also an welcher Stelle er gerade in der Datei ist, die er abspielt. Schön wäre auch, wenn man diese Position setzen könnte und den Player damit steuern.

Geht so etwas?


----------



## maki (20. Jun 2011)

VLC bietet eine Java API.


----------



## jobu0101 (20. Jun 2011)

maki hat gesagt.:


> VLC bietet eine Java API.



Ist die irgendwo dokumentiert?


----------



## maki (20. Jun 2011)

Ja, aber nicht hier 
Schau doch mal bei VLC selber nach, Google kann auch helfen.


----------



## jobu0101 (20. Jun 2011)

Ich werde aus dem, was ich so finde, leider nicht so schlau, da ich mich mit dem Thema noch nicht so beschäftigt habe.

videolan java api site:videolan.org - Google-Suche

Man trifft da zum Beispiel oft "Java Bindings" an. Mir sieht das so aus als könnte man damit in sein Javaprogramm den VLC-Player einbetten. Das will ich ja aber gar nicht.
Wenn mir jemand, der sich damit ein bisschen auskennt, eine URL anbieten könnte, die sich mit meinem Problem befasst, wäre ich sehr dankbar. Ich selbst finde da leider nichts, weil man sich wahrscheinlich erst einen gesunden Überblick über die Materie erarbeiten muss, bevor man dann einordnen kann, was nun für dieses oder jenes Problem die passende Lösung ist.


----------



## tuxedo (22. Jun 2011)

Gordon Luk's Blog  VLC’s Awesome RC Interface

Einfach mal nach "vlc remote control" googlen. da findet man vieles.


----------

